# Watch Parts



## Mike8850 (May 8, 2018)

Does anyone have a favorite source for watch parts?
I tried several different sources but wasn't really satisfied.
I would prefer mostly brass parts.
Mike


----------



## jkeith (May 8, 2018)

greenstuffworld.com

From Spain, so the shipping takes a little longer than normal, but the parts are genuine, clean and fair priced.


----------



## Imaginethat (May 9, 2018)

JKeith, thank you for the link. Great prices for what I ordered.


----------

